
The Vanity Fair 'Brotopia' party was way worse than it sounds - brianchu
https://medium.com/@paulbiggar/that-party-was-way-worse-than-it-sounds-29f4a3c7e4b8
======
rdlecler1
Anyone else find the invasion into the people lives of consenting adults
chilling? This feels like a puritanical purge.

~~~
chowells
An official company party is not the private lives of anyone. That's the whole
point of the article. It was an official company party.

Edit: for what it's worth, there's also no consent possible when there's an
external power dynamic at play.

~~~
rdlecler1
The fact of the matter is, is that for busy high performing professionals
their entire personal life is their professional life, but that doesn't mean
that their entire professional life is their personal life. This seems to be a
case of the former and that distinction was not made clear. Bolding the words
"Official Party" make this an official company party. Were people from DFJ
there, did they help put this together, were their busses. Yes. Did DFJ's LPs
pay for the busses, booze, and catering? Unlikely. Overall I'm seeing an
after-hours party of adults and friends. Don't like it? Don't go or leave
early. It's sad that this guy had to dox Steve and that we're going in a
puritanical direction, just because a small but vocal group of brittle spirits
are so easily offended. There's a slippery slope here and while this is where
you may draw the line, there's going to come a point where you're crossing
someone's line.

------
jgalt212
> Seriously, who has a cuddle puddle at a fucking company party?

West of the Mississippi, there are no rules, or so it seems.

~~~
cmurf
Uhh, yeah because Alabama isn't west of the Mississippi and didn't just almost
elect a religious and racial bigot, and accused child molester for Senate
rather than vote for a Democrat? Sure thing...

Abhorrent behaviors happen all over this country, it's probably best to focus
on exposing them and holding people accountable rather than trying to claim
these problems happen over there but not in my backyard.

